# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συνάντηση Μελών IFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ (23 Μαϊου 2015)

## Polyneikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες μελών και φίλων απο το ωραίο κλίμα που υπήρχε στον αγώνα του Βελλιδείου, προσωπικά χάρηκα που είδα για άλλη μια φορά κάποιυς φίλους.

Με τον Τασο Κολιγκιώνη και τον Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη







Η παρέα της Χρυσούπολης : Ηλίας και γιος, Αντώνης, μαζι με τον Στράτο Αργυράκη





Οι διοργανωτές Νίκος Παπαγεωργίου και Ελένη Κρητικοπούλου



Ο Κώστας Σταμάτης



Ο αειθαλής Λάτσο Αντρεϊκο με την φίλη του

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι συνήθεις ύποπτοι : ο Ηλίας, ο Νάσσερ μαζί με τον Χρήστο Γκολιά 







Με τον Γιάννη Μάγκο





Ο Γιάννης, μετά το Overall, σε ενα τετ α τετ με τον πρόεδρο Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη ,σε μια αναμνηστική φωτογραφία , μιλώντας για το Μεσογειακό που ακουλουθεί 






Ο Μάγκος με τον Φώτη Πλευρίτη




Με την Σταυρούλα Γκασιάμη

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τίποτε και κανείς  δεν ξεφεύγει απο τον δαιμόνιο φωτορεπόρτερ Κώστα , ευτυχώς ειμασταν τύποι και υπογραμμοί , γιατι ο φακός του Κώστα είναι αμείλικτος :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Με τον Μανώλη Τζινιδη

**


Ο Γιάννης Πολιουδάκης 

**

Ο Χρήστος Γκολιάς (LION)

**

Η Κατερίνα Τσαβαλιά με την Γεωργία Τσάμη

*

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ωραίες οι φώτο Κώστα!! Προσωπικά έβγαλα φώτο μόνο με την παρέα του φόρουμ, καθώς δεν προλάβαινα. Ωστόσο χαίρομαι για τους περισσότερους στις φώτο καθώς είναι φίλοι μου!! Για όσους δεν αρέσω μου είναι επίσης αδιάφοροι  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τα κορίτσια πάντως  κούκλες είναι !!καλα που υπάρχουν και ομορφαίνουν τη ζωή μας !!να τα λέμε κι αυτα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## goldenera

Ωραίες οι φωτό, ευχαριστούμε Κώστα! 

Ηλία βλέπω ο γιος έχει πάρει από τη γοητεία του μπαμπά του και είναι πολύ καλό αυτό :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:  

Ποπό αειθαλής ο Λάτσο Αντρέικο, τον θυμάμαι από τα παλιά τεύχη του musclemag (δεκαετία του 90') από παρουσίαση αγώνων και φαίνεται ακόμα και σήμερα σε πολύ καλή φόρμα.

----------


## NASSER

> τα κορίτσια πάντως  κούκλες είναι !!καλα που υπάρχουν και ομορφαίνουν τη ζωή μας !!να τα λέμε κι αυτα


Ειδικά το δίδυμο Τσαβαλιά και Τσάμη... άναψε φωτιές  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:

----------

